# Bedding Sticking TO Fleece?



## 11swedishfish (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey everyone,

So I for a while I was on fleece liners. Then i switched back to aspen shavings because i had a bag of it I needed to use up. I prefer using the shavings over fleece, and I think Ludwig does too because at night recently he's been ploughing through the shavings and burrowing and having lots of fun. 
On the downside, he does NOT like to sleep near shavings. he'll spend about two hours shoving every.last.one out of his house and into the rest of his cage so he can sleep on bare floor. I thought this was a bit uncomfortable, so i gave him his fleece blanket back so he could sleep on it in the house. It was quickly covered in shavings and shaking them off doesn't work- they stick to it. Picking them off is a pain.

I was considering switching to Yesterdays news/carefresh anyway. Could anyone with these litters give me advice? drop a piece of fleece in the cage and see what happens? xD

IDK this question sounds kind of ridiculous now that I reread it...


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

Yesterdays News is uncomfortable to walk on.

Carefresh isn't a safe option. If ingested it can cause a blockage which could lead to death and it gets stuck in males private parts, which as you can imagine is highly uncomfortable. It also gets stuck in the quills. It's also really dusty and harbors mites. 

Aspen or Kiln-Dried pine shavings are ok, but they are dusty and harbor mites. 

The most recommended bedding is fabric liners and pretty much everyone loves it. You didn't say why you didn't like it. Burrowing is natural for hedgehogs. When you have fabric liners all you have to do is cut up fleece strips and put them in a pile  .


----------



## Hedgehog lover01 (Jan 10, 2012)

I baught a couple bags of care fresh walmart brand they have mites


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm also curious why you like the shavings more. Since you've already switched to liners, and therefore made that initial investment, sticking with those wouldn't require you to buy any more, whereas the shavings you'd have to continue to purchase. A lot of people (myself included) will give their hedgehogs dig boxes with fleece strips (or like HedgieGirl said, just a pile of the strips) which gives them somewhere to take out those digging urges.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Just take the extra pieces you have from the liners, and cut them into strips so he can dig. Wood shavings also have sharp edges on them which can poke eyes. Mites can also be found in Carefresh, as well.


----------

